# Member of the Month - Dec 2014



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

*December 2014*









It's time to announce Member of the Month for the month that was October 2014. 

So the community voted on this one and the winner was Tawa. Gratz to him and here is his writeup.​ 
*Real name:* Iain
*Heresy Online user name:* Tawa
*Main Army:* Rebel Alliance (X-Wing).
*Location:* Cheshire, UK.
*Personal Website:* Just my facebook account 

*What motivates you when choosing to buy or build an army?*
Purely the Rule of Cool when it comes to 40k. However, I chose the Imperial Japanese Army for Bolt Action as Imperial Japan of the period fascinates me.

*What motivates you to keep playing or participating in the hobby?*
Research, when it comes to historicals. And the end results of slogging through a unit. 

*Do you play for fun or victory?*
Having a laugh. Nothing more, nothing less. I've started playing at tournaments with X-Wing - something I'd never considered with 40k etc - but it's still just about playing for me. 

*What is your all time favourite Game System?*
Necromunda. Hands down. :good:

*What are your thoughts on the Grand Tournament scene? IS it good for the hobby?*
I think it's a good idea as there are always competitive players in any games system and it can push people to try out new units and tactics to gain the edgo for victory. Not that every tournament attendee is a victory-mad power player mind you, but the negative side to GT's is that it can sometimes breed such players and I find it very hard to relax and enjoy a "friendly" with this kind of player. So I guess I'd say I'm 50/50 really on GT's.

*What are your plans for the future?*
Hobbywise would be to get my IJA force up to 1,000pts and to complete my small WarMachine force. I'd also like to make some serious inroads into my CSM backlog.
Homewise would be to simply clear off the last of my debts and start earning money for myself instead of the bank. 

*What gaming clubs do you belong to or have you been a member of?*
I used to be a member of a club many years ago when I was at school but I'm a free agent right now.  I play X-Wing with Logaan most Sundays and play at a local store in a league as well but other than that, I guess not. 

*Which Race is your toughest opponent to face on the game table?*
When I still actively played 40k it was without a doubt the Eldar. Flighty, floaty, zippy little bastards that whizzed about everywhere. I used to spend most of my time chasing about trying to draw a bead onto any unit just to get shots off. :laugh: Meanwhile they'd busy themselves with taking my army apart......

*What do you do when you're not online?*
The usual stuff I guess. Work, work and work. Sometimes a meal out with the other half, or a trip down to our local watering hole. I used to play CoD online a hell of a lot - again with Logaan - but finances have meant the Live account became a luxury I couldn't afford.
I'm also a re-enactor for those of you that didn't know. Mostly the English Civil War where I am a corporal in a "Regiment of Foote", as well as other C17th stuff such as pirates! YARRR!!!! :laugh:

*Favourite sports team?*
Glasgy Rangers.

*What armies do you play?*
Actually play? That would be both Galactic Empire and mostly Rebel Alliance (X-Wing). Imperial Japanese Army for BoltAction and Mercenaries for WarMachine are in the works however.

*Which system do you prefer and why?*
In case you hadn't guessed yet, it's X-Wing. 

*How long have you been playing GW games?*
Ever since the good ol' days of Rogue Trader. :cray:

*What's your favourite movie, book and song?*
That's a very tough question.
If I had to choose a movie, it would boil down to a contest between _Das Boot_, or _The Untouchables_.
Book? I really couldn't pick one as I have read - and own - so very many..... :shok:
Song is a tough choice again, but if I was to choose a piece of music instead, then it would be "Suite Two" from the Band of Brothers OST. 

*Occupation?*
Warehouse Minion.

*Any pictures you'd like to share? (40k, family, work etc)*
A monument to my clan :cray:







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 640x480.










*What is your greatest achievement that you're proud of?*
There's the odd few bits that I've done, but my choice would be making it to the unveiling of the monument in the above pic in 2007. 

*How did you come up with your username?*
My SM Chapter were themed on native Americans, and Tawa is a name for a sun god. The Emperor emanates a blinding glow, tribal lore, etc etc. Job done.

*How did you find out about Heresy? What made you stay?*
I was actually trawling the internet for some inspiration for Nurgle marines and Heresy's "Mark of Nurgle" award came up in my image search. I thought it was a nifty piece of graphics and came to have a look. Been here since. 

*You can take three things with you to a deserted island, name them?*
1. Scarlett Johanssen.
2. Lube.
3. :scratchhead: ......

Nope, that'll do me actually. :good:

*Other Usernames we may know you by?*
I was on the Flames of War forum about ten years ago under the name Desert_Rat. But I doubt there's anybody around that would remember me from on there. 

*If you could change something about heresy what would it be?*
I think we're pretty good as we are at present. I'd like to see it as busy as we were when I joined, but the traffic levels aren't too bad these days 

*Favourite mini of any range ever?(pic if possible.)*
The picture has been lifted off somebodies eBay, but it's the only picture I could find of the first ever figure I got. I think I still have mine somewhere 









*What was the first ever model you bought or were given?*
See above. Favourite through nostalgia. :good:

*Staff Questions.*

*How did you become a member of Heresy Online's Staff?*
Jez asked me if I'd be interested in joining the staff. I said "Yes, I'll give it a shot."
The last thing I remember is Zion and Boc throwing a bag over my head and tying me down whilst Serp shushed me gently...... 

*What is the best thing about being a Staff Member?*
AUTHORITAH!!!! :laugh:
Nah, it's just nice to be able to help out the forum that gave me a hobby home on the internet 

*There is always a down side, so what is the worst thing about being on the Staff?*

I'm still the most junior staffer based on time-served, so I have to make the coffee and sandwiches and clean up after the parties...... 

*What are your goals for the area/s you Moderate?*
I'm not attached to a specific section as such, although I spend most of my time in Off-Topic and Other Systems. My goals for Other Systems is to eventually open up a couple of sub-forums for the most popular games and have a tidy-up


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Congrats on MoTM Tawa and a nice Q&A too.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Huzzah, well done, may you be covered in olive oil and scraped clean!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Tawa and Oldman this weekend:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Big congrats on the member of the month award mate - Truly deserved! :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks guys :blush:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats Tawa! very much deserved


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Tawa!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Aww, shucks


----------

